# Sask. snows



## welders (Oct 7, 2003)

Just got back from N. Central Sask. Incredible snow goose hunting and plenty of ducks and canadas. Three of the five days we shot our 5-man/100 bird limit in less than an hour. The last two days out of 200 birds we shot 5 adult snows. We intended to let some adults work into range, but they would just hang at 60 yards as the juvies dive-bombed us relentlessly. At times it seemed we were shooting in self defense. We got over two hours if incredible film footage. We were able to carefully drive into each field and they were drying as the week went along. Used 500 windsocks in mostly swathed or combined barley. Only problem we ran into, we found five different huge concentrations of snows that couldn't be hunted because the farmers were hoping for 85%+ damage to their barley swaths and wouldn't even have to combine an already damaged crop. 
On the way back to the U.S., we were stopped at a Canadian game check at the North Portal border crossing. They went through our trailer, guns, licenses, and birds. Dumped out four big coolers of cleaned birds and counted them. Big-shot Federal Warden told us our birds were about to spoil. The ice in the coolers had melted but the meat was still cold. I informed him we have never had a spoiled bird in 20+ years and dumping our coolers in 83 degree heat might make this the first year. We planned on picking up more ice at the first U.S. gas station. The wardens really had a hard-on about Americans gifting waterfowl to the locals. Wanted to know exactly who we gave to and how many. They claim Americans are leaving piles of uncleaned birds with locals and some of them spoil and get dumped. I informed them that we only gift cleaned birds. They say Canada is considering legislation to alter or ban gifting. Found out later another hunter we know got nailed at that same checkpoint for an unplugged gun that was a spare and never taken out of the truck. Then to make matters worse, U.S. Customs had to go through all of our guns again and match serial #'s to registration certificates. After all was said and done, the 1 1/2 hrs. spent at the border did very little to detract from one of our best hunts ever in Saskatchewan.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

congrats man sounded like a blast...i keep telling myself someday......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like a great time, I can't wait to get up there in a few weeks!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Uff da! Dat's smokin em der, eh.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds to me like everyone going up there is doing really, really well. I hope there's some juvies left when we arrive!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Sounds Awesome!!!


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

Also got back from N Cent Saskatchewan on Oct 1. As Welders said, a lot of shooting seemed to be almost self defense. 8 of us brought home 385 birds from 4 days of hunting. Could of been more, but what do you do with that many birds....we were more than happy with that number. What an experience. We did end up with about 20% adults 2 of the mornings, but most of the time the adults would work the spread just out of range as welders commented. Hard to concentrate on the adults though when the juvies were landing all around you in the spread. Probably a once in a lifetime experience for most of our crew.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Welders, Wetherly, what do you guys consider "North" Central Sask: ie- how far north of the North Dakota border? I don't want to know/steal your guys specific spot I just want to know what you consider north as directional nomenclature varies. I have some buddies that had similar results to what you guys did but I'm curious if you were as far north as them...


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

About an hour north of the Quills. Quite close to the tree line.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice Work.. should make the spring season a little better.. One of these years I'll have to make it up to the promise land. sounds like a sight to see


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As more and more people go north to the promised land the more the geese are educated by the time they hit the Dakotas! They are one smart bird by the time they see North Dakota soil. Sure makes for a challenge!


----------

